# The run vs. Hot pursuit



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

which do you think is better? I really liked hp at first, but it got boring now im on a the run kick. both are limited on what you cant do. I really dislike how there is no arcade mode in hp.. there kinda is in the run

tl;dr: Which game is better and why? Need for Speed: The Run or Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

aparently nobody plays either so they both suck lol


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I've only played NFS: HP (2010) for a while, and it refuses to work on my XP install for some reason despite it being a DX9 game. I don't know why, just crashes every time which is weird in itself.

Aside from that, I watched a whole play through of The Run, and the half-assed storyline was crap if you ask me. It reminds me of Most Wanted actually... still half-assed either way going into Carbon. Undercover I never got to really play due to horrible controls, and HP (2010) wasn't terrible, but yes, the limitations were annoying. But at least the cop parts are fun sometimes, especially when I can use the Reventon, I'll own with that car.

The NFS series has been on a downhill course to destruction (or it should be, but EA keeps pumping them out anyway) ever since Hot Pursuit 2 was released. But I honestly think High Stakes is the best in the series so far with mods and stuff. Can never get over the slick top cars...


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I loved High stakes. I stopped playing cuz my game data was corrupt. I really wish they would come out with another underground. People really want that and I loved it. All the freedom you had and the cars you owned/earned were yours because you modified them so your car became unique... yeah the story sucks, but the game is pretty cool. since you have a pc have you ever played nfs world? That looked cool


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

No, I don't actually. Racing games online tend to never seem to work right for whatever reason, usually due to trainers and cheaters. Like unlimited NOS, and other things. So, I don't play online games much anymore except for with friends or something. I get frustrated enough sometimes, don't need to further it from idiots at the moment. XD


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah. That's kinda why I like consoul games. You can't really cheat and if you do your kicked off. I just spent 5 dollars on the heroes and villians dlc and it was a waste of money. 9 tracks and you can only pick one car per 3 tracks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

